# Hopper control with Smart TV



## depoteet (May 24, 2006)

I'm preparing to upgrade to a Smart TV (primarily for web browsing capabilities). I'm looking at Samsung and LG models due to the ease of use of their operating systems and remotes. 

I'm wondering how this will work with my Hopper (I have the original Hopper now, but will probably upgrade to the current model). Can anyone share their experiences or give me some advice?

Thanks


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a Samsung 4k smart TV. It is excellent for apps and streaming apps. If you are doing it for Internet browsing, you will be disappointed. The smart TVs are not high performance computers so you will find browsing slow and clunky. A smart TV makes use of Hopper apps (and Rokus, etc.) obsolete. The Hopper works fine but it's just one of several possible inputs. The Samsung remote has features that are not supported by the Hopper remote, like the "Tinker Bell" mouse pointer, and I prefer my Harmony remote for the Hopper and other. inputs.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The primary connection of a Hopper to any TV is as a video source. The Hopper can be controlled by Control 4 home automation, if that helps with integration.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

depoteet said:


> I'm preparing to upgrade to a Smart TV (primarily for web browsing capabilities).


I agree with patmurphey about web browser performance. What also concerns me is security and you have already stated that you are going to connect the TV to the Internet. TV manufactures are not exactly pumping out firmware updates at any regular interval. The incident that I recall was hackers were able to hack the web browser in some brand a TV and activate the camera with the LED disabled. IPAs were published and potentially anyone in the world could watch any of these hacked TVs without the TV owner knowing. The bug that allowed this exploit to happen has been patched, but who knows what will happen in the future. And, how quick a patch will be made available and whether the owner of the TV will know to install the patch and if it is an older model, it might not ever see a patch. These are all things one must be smart about when going anything "Smart".



depoteet said:


> I'm looking at *Samsung* and *LG* models due to the ease of use of their operating systems and remotes.


I don't know how widespread this is, but those two companies have already created an uproar over privacy. Like Apple, Google and NEST, Samsung for sending voice commands to third-parties which could include private conversations with their voice remote. And, LG for supposedly collecting data from any attached storage device. Both are limited in their scope, but we know from recent events that data security and consumer confidence is low. Policy changes happen all the time. Who knows what the future holds.



depoteet said:


> I'm wondering how this will work with my Hopper (I have the original Hopper now, but will probably upgrade to the current model). Can anyone share their experiences or give me some advice?


The Hopper is just a source for video and audio which can connect to any HDMI input. Be that directly to a TV or a AVR, which in turn is connected to the TV. Think of it as you would a Blu-ray or DVD player.

BTW, I'm not trying to talk you out of getting a Smart TV, instead I'm trying to make you aware that there are potential risks that should always be weight against convenience.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

For now, a smart TV is the only way to get significant 4k content. It comes via Internet from streaming services.


----------

